# what breed are these??



## cher145s

I have a couple chickens that I am in need of finding out what breed they are. I hope you can help me. These are suppose to be rare ones so I put a couple pictures of each here.


----------



## Bird_slave

Only one I can help you with is the one in pic #5 and #8. That's a dark brahma hen. Hard to tell if she is a bantam brahma or a large fowl (standard) without something in the pic for reference on size; but she is most definitely a she and a dark brahma.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

The first one looks like my welsummer.


----------



## kimberley

the first looks like my easter egger.


----------



## carolyn28

it looks like you have a couple of blue dutch perhaps as well if they are small. i recommend the color version of the American standard of breeds book.


----------



## cher145s

Thanks all for the help!!!


----------



## kitz

the 1st 1 is a golden wyandotte 5 6 7 8 look like silverlaced wyandotte


----------



## fuzziebutt

carolyn28 said:


> it looks like you have a couple of blue dutch perhaps as well if they are small. i recommend the color version of the American standard of breeds book.


I think he's a mix of the Dutch Blue, since he has a black head. Here is a Dutch Blue color, except for the red comb and wattles. She's a mix, but thought she was the queen!


----------



## lbcoats

cher145s said:


> I have a couple chickens that I am in need of finding out what breed they are. I hope you can help me. These are suppose to be rare ones so I put a couple pictures of each here.


The 1st picture looks like my Americana cross, 2-3 looks like my black austrolorpe's, then a blue lace something??, golden duckwing, another blue and another golden duckwing, i am good at colors usually not always breeds the blacks though really look exactly like my australorps. if you google the breeds i put up here you may get some picts that will help.


----------



## lbcoats

#1 Americana, #2 Blue Laced cochin bantam (feather footed), #3 White americana, silverlaced wyandotts (black with white outlined on wings), anconas (black with white spotts) & one red leghorn, #4 is my americana roo his name is Spot, i have been told he is a rare color, we hatched him out, got the eggs from a purebred breeder. hope these picts will help.


----------



## lbcoats

Purbred Silverlaced Wyandottes, not my best picture but u get the idea of the lacing on the feathers.


----------



## BigECart

4,6,7 look like this Splash Blue Wyandotte:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/728266/splash-blue-wyandotte-confirming-this-is-a-he

The pencilled hen (5 and 8) looks much more like a dark brahma than the silver laced wyandotte that some have suggested. Google dark brahma.


----------



## grgfishkeeper

4-6-7 are blue andalusion (spelling)

They are white egg layers


----------



## lbcoats

the "some" that have suggested that the hens may be silverlaced wyandottes actually raises PUREBRED silverlaced, so possibly "some" may know what they are talking about. Going by the photos it is hard to tell what color that the hens may be but the blue andalusion penciled is a good possibility.


----------



## BigECart

lbcoats said:


> the "some" that have suggested that the hens may be silverlaced wyandottes actually raises PUREBRED silverlaced, so possibly "some" may know what they are talking about. Going by the photos it is hard to tell what color that the hens may be but the blue andalusion penciled is a good possibility.


I was trying to say that I disagreed with the SLW based on pictures I saw on-line. Multiple people suggested it, which I was acknowledging with the use of 'some'. I apologize for offending.

I can't help the tone of voice that is read into my text. 'Some' was not meant to be condescending. And if people can't disagree on a forum than why bother? I will look up the blue Andalusian penciled - but I was addressing the SLW guess. I still think that the hen looks like a dark brahma. Feathered legs and coloring matches. I do not breed anything so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## lbcoats

BigECart said:


> I was trying to say that I disagreed with the SLW based on pictures I saw on-line. Multiple people suggested it, which I was acknowledging with the use of 'some'. I apologize for offending.
> 
> I can't help the tone of voice that is read into my text. 'Some' was not meant to be condescending. And if people can't disagree on a forum than why bother? I will look up the blue Andalusian penciled - but I was addressing the SLW guess. I still think that the hen looks like a dark brahma. Feathered legs and coloring matches. I do not breed anything so take it for what it's worth.


Thankyou, i appriciate it, i agree on the disagreeing! i am not good with "text-ese" i dont usually know what things like SLW means so i sometimes miss the entire meaning behind a comment and u r correct that everyone has a right to their opinion and i apologize for getting my "feathers ruffled"! LOL (that one i know!)


----------



## cher145s

grgfishkeeper said:


> 4-6-7 are blue andalusion (spelling)
> 
> They are white egg layers


ahhh yes the 2 I have look just like this one. Finally I know what these little ones are!!


----------



## cher145s

Bird_slave said:


> Only one I can help you with is the one in pic #5 and #8. That's a dark brahma hen. Hard to tell if she is a bantam brahma or a large fowl (standard) without something in the pic for reference on size; but she is most definitely a she and a dark brahma.


I looked at a few other pictures and she sure does look like the dark brahma. Thank you for the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## cher145s

Number two pic she is black with mottled white spots. I have two like her and the other one has more white mottling still not sure about her.


----------

